# Getting Back into Rams.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys/gals Just making a journal for my up and coming ram breeding/show tank. Its a 20 Long planted.

I just started this tank a week ago so I am hoping to keep the plants alive and thriving while keeping the rams I will be getting happy. Once things grow in I think it will be a perfect environment for the rams. I placed a spawning stone right in the middle of the Dwarf chain swords.. lol

Here is my short list of equipment.

- Ehime 2013
- Odyssea T5HO light.
- 50w Heater
- 20g long
- Seachem black sand for plants
- Regular seachem black sand
- Amethyst rocks
- River rocks.

Plants so far.

-Pygmy chain swords(that's what they were sold to me as)
-Crypts

Pics of the tank after a few days.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Tanks looking nice! 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

cinsal09 said:


> Tanks looking nice!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I noticed you are into rams also cinsal09, check out my video of my old pair eating Live BS - 



 (They were EBR x GBR cross.

Thanks! I have noticed the crypts already starting to sprout new leaves.

Here is a pic of the rams I bought. The EBR was me trying to rescue the small male, I felt bad. He passed away after eating a big meal the night before. so at least he didn't starve to death in big als and die.

The female is in perfect health and very active, eating well etc. I am buying her a nice Male Gold head Electric blue ram. I have yet to see the male but I will be sure to post a pic when I pick him up on this afternoon(wed). The new morph will be fun to spawn, I would like to get a gold female also so i can get a powder blue-yellow ram eventually if things work out.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Those Germans are spectacular! Arrgh! Lol I can't wait to get mine...

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

cinsal09 said:


> Those Germans are spectacular! Arrgh! Lol I can't wait to get mine...
> 
> YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69
> 
> Instagram: @cindyscichlids


If you go into User CP you can set a signature where you can link your youtube and anything else you like, it automatically has the info at the bottom when you make a post.

Well I have an update! I was able to pick up my Male gold head electric blue ram. and he looks great! other then some damaged fins etc from shipping and all that jazz. Heres a pic of my (hopefully) pair. He is a bit washed out from transportation. but he has a nice yellow head and a powder blue body. He has already started to eat which is a great sign. I will get some accurate pics with my DSLR after.


----------

